
Connecteam – Create an Employee App with Ease - connecteam
Connecteam offers companies the easiest, fastest and most affordable way to create their own employee smartphone app. We enable companies to create an employee app in one hour and distribute it to their employees’ phones with a click-of-a-button.<p>The app comes fully loaded with tools to inform, train, supervise and manage non-desk employees more efficiently. We provide managers with the tools to monitor employee performance in real-time<p>For more information feel free to check out our website: www.Connecteam.com
======
SQL2219
2 thumbs up on this idea.

